# Prolapsed Vagina?



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Anybody ever have trouble with a doe that had a prolapsed vagina while being pregnant? Will it happen again? Should I cull the doe? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it goes back in when she stands up, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

It has been going back in every time she stands up. The breeder said the sire came from Quads and that his mother had the same issue after talking to the people she bought her sire from. In talking to our vet he stated that he wasnt sure if it was hereditary in goats but in cows and sheep its hereditary and that he would cull the doe if it was him. My only problem is both my does come from this same sire. So im guessing I need to cull both and start completely over?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That sounds silly, why would you cull them? It happens because the babies take up so much room, when pressure is put on the uterus from lying down there's nowhere else for it to go. No reason to cull IMO, it just means she's full of babies!!!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

melbah1 said:


> Could you post a picture?


That would be helpful. My does look... "full" but there's no red flesh, just pressured skin. If she is turning inside out, that would be a huge issue, especially for infections.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This old thread may help 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/any-one-know-about-vaginal-prolapse-128307/


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Toth Boer Goats. I actually came across that the other day. I would say for her it is definitely a genetic thing. I am going to cull her specifically as I do not want to deal with this problem again. To me it doesn't sound economical to have a goat that you are going to have to stitch or button closed potentially, or get infections with all the going in and out, that will only jeopardize her kids in the womb. Her vagina has prolapsed out as much as the size of an orange of bright red flesh. By continuing her genetics I will only be dealing with this problem more often in all my goats. I don't feel that selling her offspring with this problem is ethical either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.

Yep, I can't blame you on your decision, I would do the same.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree. It's hard to cull, but I know I want to breed animals that kid easily without complications. 

I would maybe keep a doe kid myself and see if she doesn't have issues if she looks nice and the dam was otherwise good looking.

I'd only cull the half sister if she has issues herself.

But if you choose to cull that line completely I wouldn't blame you. I'd always worry if I sold a goat and it ended up having issues...


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope I posted these pictures correctly


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is another


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

*Updated pictures*

And another.I thought I would get these posted so that others can see what I was talking about.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh geez, she looks rough.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I feel bad for her as her hocks are almost touching the ground. She has been laying around a lot lately cause it is hurting her so much to walk around. Will keep everyone updated on how the delivery goes.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never seen a goat look that miserable. I'm thinking that you should call the vet....


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

jschies said:


> I have never seen a goat look that miserable. I'm thinking that you should call the vet....


Sometimes when they hunch their back like that it means they're in pain. Also looks like she could easily get an infection. Perhaps you can spay her & find her a home as a brush eater or pet once her kids are weaned? I'm sorry you & she are in this difficult situation! Maybe your vet knows if it is a dominant or recessive trait & can advise you on keeping her sister or not. So sorry!:sad:


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you checked her with ketone strips and does she look like she is walking on eggshells when she walks? I'm just wondering if more is going on with her to make her lay around. Poor goat!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

catharina said:


> Sometimes when they hunch their back like that it means they're in pain. Also looks like she could easily get an infection. Perhaps you can spay her & find her a home as a brush eater or pet once her kids are weaned? I'm sorry you & she are in this difficult situation! Maybe your vet knows if it is a dominant or recessive trait & can advise you on keeping her sister or not. So sorry!:sad:


I asked a vet about spaying one of my goats and they said it would be really difficult to do on a dry doe. The non-pregnant uterus is really tucked into the pelvic area making it harder to get to.

If you were to spay her to ensure a new buyer didn't try to breed her again despite your request they don't I would talk to the vet now about maybe doing it at her due date.

I know with cats and dogs who are spayed due to birthing complications, they will continue to produce milk for the current litter.

Just a thought. Worth talking to a good goat vet now on when would be best to spay if that's the route you want to take.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is she??


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

When is she due? I'm sure you both will be relieved once the kids are out. Does the vet think the prolapse will cause complications during kidding? I wonder if a caesarean+spay is much more expensive than just a spay? I had to have that with a dog once. (Just a thought-I have no idea what your plans are. I can tell you're putting a lot of consideration & serious thought into this dilemma.) Good luck to you both!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Still hanging in there her stomach looks like it dropped a little. Not sure what that means, maybe someone could shed some ideas as this is my first go around with kidding.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

She is due on the 17th


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I notice a lot of shape changes as my goats get close to kidding.

Belly dropping/look less pregnant

Rump gets steep/looks more posty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be hunched that way, because of the prolapse, it makes her feel like she is in labor, some will try to push it out, which isn't good. It needs to be put back in if it stays out like that. If you do it yourself be very careful, her tissue can tear extremely easy, then she can bleed out if torn. She may need a stitch to keep it in place from the vet Or other means.

She looks to be mineral deficient. It won't hurt giving her a BO-SE shot and copper bolus.
Does she get loose salt and minerals? That may be why her legs are weakening. 

I would also get a fecal for worms and cocci. She is thin.

Check her inner lower eyelid coloring.

Is she getting any Alfalfa hay? Grain? What is she getting? Is she eating good?

Is her rumen working(left side)?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ugh, yeah that is really bad! I too would cull her, if she were mine no way would I risk selling her to someone who didnt believe me that she should NEVER be bred again. Poor girl. Yeah def. get her some minerals like Pam is talking about.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

She has loose mineral available, gets sweet feed and alfalfa pellets every morning and has loose all she can eat grass/alfalfa hay mixture and a pasture to graze on. Has been wormed twice in the last six months with the latest a month ago. Her stomach does look thin but it has dropped dramatically, if you look in the picture it is hanging about as low as her udder which it did that over night. She will be seeing the vet tomorrow morning will keep everyone updated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have the vet do a fecal sample for worms and cocci.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is she? Did you make it to the vet?


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Couldn't slide us in to get seen or even call us back


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry. 

Find another vet if possible. Or tell them it is an emergency if the prolapse is still out.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I know it sounds bad but I would cull her if she was my doe. It is not fair to her or you! You should not have to go through this on your first birth and the breeder you bought her from should have told you about this. Get another vet, your vets lack of concern is an issue in itself. My vet has always been very truthful to me about anything wether it is considering culling a goat or not.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh no!:tears: Keep us posted!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Spent a good chunk of time up with her throughout the night she was acting like she was in labor and was pushing but then stopped around midnight and just went to sleep. Today she has been laying around and eating and that's it until recently she started pushing again but since then she stopped again hard to tell if she's actually in labor or just push it because of the prolapse. However she has had a small amount of white mucus coming from her vagina not sure if that is amniotic fluid or just mucus in general


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Goatygirl we plan on culling her and the breeder had nothing to do with it as she did not know this would happen until she called the past breeder that she got her sire from nobody knew it was just unfortunate. The breeder we got her from his culling out her sire and all of her does that have come from that sire so I feel even worse for her as she's taking a big loss


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Some people who have dealt with prolapse talked about washing it and shrinking it with sugar so that it could be pushed back in. I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. I hope that everything ends up okay.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Make a juice of carrot and celery....Ive read prolapse can also be from calcium def.. the juice will help..She needs to be in a clean pen..wash her prolaps with saline solution, sprinkle some sugar on it to see if it will shrink back in...in the mean time a pen with clean shavings or straw is needed...
I agree with bose and copper...you can do that now, no need to wait for babies to be born...if you cant get BoSe..grab some selenium vit e gel and give a double dose of that...then reg. dose monthly...added Vit e gel will help as well..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, the prolapse needs to be put back in if it is staying out, if you have to get a vet to do it I would, the tissue is easy to tear and she will bleed out. So if you do it use only the flat part of your hand. Do not have long nails or rings on ect. Sometimes it is hard to get it to go back in. Also if it stays out too long, it will begin to die off. 
The Doe will try to push when it is out. If she is in labor and that is in the way she cannot have her babies or pee.
I would have a vet look at her and maybe put a stitch there. But you will have to be there when she kids and snip the stitch off so she can kid.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Vet said keep pushing it in and not to stitch her as she pushes hard when it comes out and will tear all the stitches out and have a big mess. Until than we push it in to keep it moist and help her pee as we have been doing. We have to be there when she births just in case she prolapsed her uterus if she does he said we have one hour to get it in or she will die for sure


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for all that you're both going through...8 days till her due-date still. Too bad the vet can't do more. I'm hoping for the best for her & the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The reason she pushes hard when the prolapse is out, at a certain point, it signals to her to push it out more. If it was stitched, she wouldn't get the urge to push, until she starts labor, then the stitch will have to be removed. So I don't understand the vets logic there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ agreed ..sending good thoughts!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How are you guys doing today? I hope it's not worse--poor girl. You must be pretty exhausted yourself!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

We have been doing penicillin twice daily, this will be day three of worming and we were pushing the vagina back in about four times a day so she could pee and poop. However last night and this morning it has not popped out so we have not had to push it in lately.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is staying in and you are caring for her.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

That is good to hear!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You've really been doing a fantastic job! I'm glad you girls are getting a little break now! Do you think the kids moved & are pushing on it less?
Hang in there! Only 5 days till her due date. :applaud:


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for such a late post but on Thursday morning my wife looked out the window and saw goat hooves hanging outside her vagina. She immediately ran outside as the mother was just walking around and not pushing. The first one was trying to breath in the canal so she quickly cleaned her nose and began pulling. My wife said she was stuck pretty bad but eventually got her out. She waited for the second one but again no pushing so she reached in and grabbed the second goat out. The one on the right is a buckling and is eating great, however the Doeling on the left we are having to go out every so often and help her nurse as she falls off very easy and only sucks one or two times and the pulls off. The Doeling is the one that was stuck so we are thinking possibly brain or maybe nerve damage. We are hopeful that she will recover. We are now left with one goat that hasn't kidded yet but our high risk pregnancy doe is done with so that is a sigh of relief.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

There's just nothing cuter than a baby goat! Congratulations! Sounds like mom made it through the birth OK? Maybe the doeling's just tired from the rough birth & will get stronger if you make sure she's eating enough. Do you have a sensitive scale to weigh her before & after feeding to make sure she's actually taking enough in? Who knows how long she was stuck like that! Hopefully the umbilical cord was still functioning till your wife rescued her.

I'm so glad your doe's past all that misery with the prolapse. You were really taking good care of her!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So glad you got both kids out alive! They are very cute!

Is the prolapse staying in now? How's mom in general?

Keep at the kids making them nurse. Hopefully the little doe figures it out.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Mom is doing better but looks very skinny now. Prolapse has stayed in since the day before birth. I never thought about doing a before and after but that is a great idea Catharina, thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Job for wife!! Yahoo...for safe delivery!!...if you have BoSe or selenium paste..I would give to babies and mom. will hep baby nurse stronger and mom to delver placentas. Also you can give B complex to baby to help wake up the brain. 
Hows moms prolapse?? did it correct itself now that babies are born?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

farkus said:


> Mom is doing better but looks very skinny now. Prolapse has stayed in since the day before birth. I never thought about doing a before and after but that is a great idea Catharina, thank you!


That's what they do with human babies to see how much milk they're getting-I can't take credit for that idea. You do need a good scale though, not a bathroom scale.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! I have been following her story. So glad your wife was there to help and the prolapse has stayed in! Good luck with the babies and momma!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Mother has been doing good the buckling has been eating well the Doelling however is still having a very hard time feeding on mom it's as if she just doesn't get it. We have been using a feeding tube to feed her as she can't even take a bottle. Mothers prolapse has stayed in since birth and hasn't come out. We have a very touchy scale that we use for fishing it's a handheld one so that is what we have been using to weigh them all at birth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Momma may have worms and/or cocci. Get a fecal so you know for sure.

Has she dropped her afterbirth?

Is she eating and drinking?

You did a great job helping her and her babies. A big congrats. 

As mention Bo-Se or selenium gel would be good to give.

Get a 12 cc syringe(no needle), milk some momma's milk into it, slowly feed the baby at the back corner of the mouth, at the same time put your index finger in the mouth mimicking a teat, very slightly move it in and out still leaving your finger in the mouth, your goal is too get the suck reflex, when you get it, hold the baby up to momma's teat, open the kids mouth and squirt a little into the babies mouth, tickle the tailhead area, gently guide the kid to the teat. Repeat until the baby gets it the idea. Go out every 2 hours and try it again. You want the kid a little hungry, so don't tube feed the baby before you try this method. If the kid cannot stand well on it's own, hold the kid up so it can nurse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ good advice....Another trick that might help baby sister: put a tiny bit of honey on your finger and place it far back on her tongue to stimulate sucking reflex...do this several times..the honey will give her an energy boost and it taste good..have a bottle ready with honey on the nipple...once she begins to suck the honey off your finger well..slip the nipple in..hold it in her mouth..if she does not suckle, pulse the bottle a little keeping her head slightly tilted upward.make sure she swallows between pulses...hopefully she will get enough strength to nurse...once she is on the bottle well..it will be easier for her to nurse on mom.


----------

